# Hand Screw Clamp Mods



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have never owned or used a hand screw until recently. I guess I have been living under a rock. :rotfl:

I bought a pair of 12 inch clamps at HF the other day and immediately decided to modify them to make them more useful

I found an article in an old magazine where a fellow had sent in a tip. See pic attached to the next post. Hmmm...I have T tracks on my table, so I drilled 6 holes in each clamp, added a pair of toilet bowel flange bolts and some knobs and VOILA! 

These work well if you need to clamp something so you can work on the edge, like with a plane or whatever. Turn the clamp 90 deg to the table and you can clamp a post or leg. My actual first use was to use the clamp as a cradle so I could fill my spray gun without spilling anything. 

Then I found a picture on the web where a guy drilled a hole in his clamp so it could be used with his bench dog holes. That is even better. My table also has holes in it along with three t tracks. Now I can use the clamp anywhere on the table. It sure would have been handy to use when building all of those dang cabinets last year! :headknock

And now, I have drilled three holes in the jaws. One a little smaller than 1/4 inch, and the other two larger. The tip I read said to cut "V" notches, but it was easier for me to use the drill press. No problem holding irregular shaped objects.

Did I mention that I like to tinker.  Tim Taylor would be proud of me.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

OOPS! Forgot the magazine picture.

Unfortunately, my track is a little too far in from the edge so I can't clamp something like a door, but I will still get a lot of use out of them.
Mike


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

GREAT IDEA!!

and here I thought you were just another pretty face.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Cool idea, some spacers underneath would bring the handles up off the table a little.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You just gave me some great ideas to modify my router table to do this. Thanks !


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Where do you get those knobs?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mike..I know you don't work on small stuff..but I use those screw clamps to hold small pieces of wood when I am making pen blanks and have to cut them down on the bandsaw. That danged bandsaw scares me to death, but if I clamp a small chunk in the jaws on a level surface...I can slide the wood pieces thru the saw and not get my hands within a foot of the blade... Also very handy when I am cutting deer antler...I am a sissy with that BS..lol


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Where do you get those knobs?


Woodcraft or Peachtree, I forgot which. Both have them. About $2 ea.


----------

